# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Spieren opbouwen

## Bullterrier

:Confused:  Hallo, ik ben op zoek naar tips om spiermassa te verkrijgen, mijn huidige BMI bedraagt iets meer als 19, mijn vetpercentage is 8à9 procent en mijn vochtgehalte is 68 procent. Aan kracht ontbreekt mij eerlijk gezegd niets, integendeel heb verscheidene jaren krachttraining gedaan en ben nog steeds in actieve legerdienst, maar ik voel mij soms niet goed in mijn vel omdat ik tamelijk mager oog. Ik heb ook al overwogen om een kuur te doen, maar durf door onwetendheid de stap niet zetten, aangezien mijn lichaam toch optimaal moet kunnen functioneren gedurende mijn loopbaan in het leger.
Zijn er mensen (met ervaring uiteraard) die mij sommige producten aanraden en welke ze afraden. Oke anabolen zijn niet gezond, maar mits het gebruik van gezond verstand moeten de neveneffecten toch miniem gehouden worden.
Let wel op, mijn voedingspatroon bestaat uit een goede 6 maaltijden per dag veelal pasta's met lichte sauzen en 2 warme maaltijden per dag zeker.
PS: wens niet agressief te worden door sommige producten, dus deze zijn uit den boze :EEK!:

----------


## Spiros

hm je zit wel in een moeilijke situatie..want sommige mensen hebben een hoog metabolisme (verbranding)..ik ken ook iemand die kan eten wat die wilo en nix aan komt..dus als je spiermassa wilt opbouwen, wordt het moeilijk. Over het algemeen geld voor dat soort mensen 3 kilo aankomen bij normale mensen staat als 10 kilo bij hun. dus dat wordt veel calorieen eten (Maar geen slechte natuurlijk.) 

Kijk een snackbar wordt iedereen dik van maar het is ook slecht. 

hierbij quote ik ff een berichtje van sr:

"Houd daarbij een verdeling van 60-20-20 aan. 60% uit koolhydraten (brood, pasta, rijst,aardappelen), 20% eiwitten (vis,vlees,kwark, eieren), 20% vetten (probeer deze uit pindakaas, lijnzaadolie en vis te halen, een handje noten is ook gezond)."


nou ik wil er wel aan toevoegen dat rood vlees ook veel proteiene bevat maar ok.

In jouw geval van moeilijk aankomen of masse opbouwen zou ik zeker niet aan anabaolen gaan beginnen. Dat werkt gewoon niet bij mensen die niet snel aankomen e.d. Ik zou me meer in me voeding verdiepen als ik jouw was ..om te beginnen meer eten en heel veel zuivel.,.en meer dan dat je eigenlijk nodig hebt of kan verbranden,

probeer anders ook ff te kijken op www.vitamins.nl.

En misachien helpt een product als "Weight Gainer" wel voor je.

----------


## Prevent Care

Beste Bullterrier.

Als je spieren wilt opbouwen kan je het beste info inwinnen bij een voormalig Mister Holland Bodypump.

Laat maar weten of je daar belangstelling voor hebt.

Richard Bruijne

----------


## ppolleke

Eten, tja dit is een beetje raar...want zowat alle dingen die je meer spier en man maken zijn weer slecht voor hart en bloedvaten. Een raar geval zoals eieren (hormoon-substanties in de dooier LH)...en biefstuk bevat oa veel creatine en rode kracht-gevende eigenschappen, enzo....Natuurlijk als je zeer gevarieerd eet met veel groenten en fruit + voldoende mannelijk voedsel zal dit geen probleem vormen. Let wel echter op ...wij hebben slechts weinig eiwitten nodig... vergiftig jezelf niet met teveel shakes...maximum echt wel 2 x 30gram per dag... en enkel als je superhard traint/werkt erbij.
Gr.polleke

----------


## floris

hallo even een reactie over die eiwitten.
een mens wat niet traint ,heeft 1 gram eiwit per kilo lichaams gewicht nodig.
iemand die serieus traint 3x per week of meer heeft 1,5 tot 3 gram eiwit nodig per kilo lichaams gewicht.

voorbeeld. 1 potje kwark heeft al 44,5 gram eiwit.
1 pak melk heeft 35 gram eiwit.

ikzelf train al mijn hele leven topsport ijshockey en zwemmen en ook al 20 jaar bodybuilding, op de natuurlijke manier.
en neem iedere dag dus ruim 200 gram eiwit minimaal, liever meer.
ik ben de hele dag aan het eten om mijn gewicht tussen de 95 en 100 kilo te houden, om er op mijn oude dag ook nog een beetje redelijk uit te zien.

ps. ik heb ook nog een diploma in voedingsleer, i.v.m vak als sport instructeur.

groetjes.

----------


## ppolleke

Tja, als natuurlijk sportmens 'moet' je inderdaad nogal wat calorieen verorberen maar 'absoluut' niet zoveel eiwitten als 'jij' vernoemt hoor. Veel eiwitten is vooral bij de opbouw-fase van 'Niet-Natuurlijke' sportmensen die die mega kilo's spieren verkrijgen op korte tijd.

Calorieen 'moeten' verdeelt zijn over alle voedsel-gropen.. ook vetten (1/3), veel vezels, eiwitten en op de juiste momenten veel complexe koolhydraten.

Eiwitten: zit ook nog een verschil als je Hoge kwaliteits-eiwitten inneemt of varieert met voeding die soms maar 30-40% in waarde hebben tegenover bvb. Whey-eiwitten (zonder-0.1 lactoese) zeer puur zijn.. maar die dan weer te snel opgenomen worden en als energie verbrand zullen worden.

Een mix-max van vooral eiwitten uit eten en één tot max. 2 pure shakes (à 30gram) per dag uit pottekes is ruim voldoende ( 2 als je een + 40 sporter bent). Teveel eiwitten vergiftigen je lichaam.. met alle gevolgen vandien.

Greetz polleke.. :Smile:

----------


## ppolleke

Aan floris en andere sporters.. quote van polleke is max. 2 shakes als 'extra' eiwit hé en niet enkel 2 shakes.. maar tja.. sport-instructeur.. en diploma in voedingsleer.. polleke vraagt zich serieus/ernstig af waar 'de floris' deze cursus gevolgd heeft.. want als je zoveel eiwitten binnenwerkt ben je gedoemd om doodziek te worden..(vergiftiging van je organen).. sorry voor de type-fouten hier en daar (toetsenbord wringt tegen).

Calorieen 'vooral' uit complexe koolhydraten halen en niet uit eiwitten.. polleke momenteel op dieet en ik kom van 108.00kg.. mijn goed spiergewicht ligt op ongeveer 95kg voor een six-pack dus ik weet ook wel waarover ik spreek.

Train kort en krachtig max.45 minuten per dag en train indien mogelijk dagelijks op een ander tijdstip 10 minuten aerobisch tot absolute verzuring om je natuurlijk groei-hormoon serieus te laten stijgen, eet geen suiker(s) 2 uur voor slapen gaan of je herstel door groeihormoon is 3/4 om zeep.. ik kan hier nog uren over schrijven.. de bedoeling is met trainen steeds calcium-lekken op de juiste manier te creeeren en die voldoende laten herstellen voor verbetering van je conditie en spierherstel + groei.. en dit gaat niet op 1..2..3.. maar indien je aanleg hebt merkt je op een minimale tijdspanne al dat je ruim boven het gemiddelde zit.

Een voorbeeld.. polleke zijn eerste machine-benchpress op 16 jaar met 0.00% training was 8 keer 80kg met armpjes van 40cm.. ze hebben dat toen gemeten omdat de sportschool-uitbater dacht dat polleke al ruime tijd trainde..(niet dus).. aanleg en ontdek je eigen lichaam.. veel succes.. eet gezond en verstandig..
Stats van wat jaren terug ondanks vele ziekte-problemen..Bench 1 x 140kg en 2 x 135kg.. Full-officieledeep squats 6 x 165kg.. legpress 6 x +500kg makkelijk..

groeten polleke

Kort, zuiver en krachtig maakt echt wel oppermachtig..

----------


## floris

> Aan floris en andere sporters.. quote van polleke is max. 2 shakes als 'extra' eiwit hé en niet enkel 2 shakes.. maar tja.. sport-instructeur.. en diploma in voedingsleer.. polleke vraagt zich serieus/ernstig af waar 'de floris' deze cursus gevolgd heeft.. want als je zoveel eiwitten binnenwerkt ben je gedoemd om doodziek te worden..(vergiftiging van je organen).. sorry voor de type-fouten hier en daar (toetsenbord wringt tegen).
> 
> Calorieen 'vooral' uit complexe koolhydraten halen en niet uit eiwitten.. polleke momenteel op dieet en ik kom van 108.00kg.. mijn goed spiergewicht ligt op ongeveer 95kg voor een six-pack dus ik weet ook wel waarover ik spreek.
> 
> Train kort en krachtig max.45 minuten per dag en train indien mogelijk dagelijks op een ander tijdstip 10 minuten aerobisch tot absolute verzuring om je natuurlijk groei-hormoon serieus te laten stijgen, eet geen suiker(s) 2 uur voor slapen gaan of je herstel door groeihormoon is 3/4 om zeep.. ik kan hier nog uren over schrijven.. de bedoeling is met trainen steeds calcium-lekken op de juiste manier te creeeren en die voldoende laten herstellen voor verbetering van je conditie en spierherstel + groei.. en dit gaat niet op 1..2..3.. maar indien je aanleg hebt merkt je op een minimale tijdspanne al dat je ruim boven het gemiddelde zit.
> 
> Een voorbeeld.. polleke zijn eerste machine-benchpress op 16 jaar met 0.00% training was 8 keer 80kg met armpjes van 40cm.. ze hebben dat toen gemeten omdat de sportschool-uitbater dacht dat polleke al ruime tijd trainde..(niet dus).. aanleg en ontdek je eigen lichaam.. veel succes.. eet gezond en verstandig..
> Stats van wat jaren terug ondanks vele ziekte-problemen..Bench 1 x 140kg en 2 x 135kg.. Full-officieledeep squats 6 x 165kg.. legpress 6 x +500kg makkelijk..
> 
> ...


hallo polleke, natuurlijk eet ik ook complexe koolhydraten enzo,
ik heb ook niet gezegt dat je ze uit eiwit moet halen.
maar wat ik niet snap is, je kraakt min of meer mijn verhaal af, terwijl jij zelf toch ook gewoon je melk drinkt en eventueel je shake's drink enz enz.
dan kom je al heel snel aan 200 gram eiwit per dag, 

normaal dronk ik vroeger alleen maar melk een liter of 2 a 3 dat is al 100 gram eiwit en dan de rest nog.
ikzelf probeer ook tussen die 150 tot 200 gram te zitten, omdat ik sport.
kijk iemand die niet sport heeft maar 1 gram per kilo lichaams gewicht nodig,
ik zat vroeger op ijshockey en moest professioneel worden en moest aankomen, dus aan het bodybuildingen geslagen toen ik 19 jaar was. en vervolgens heb 16 jaar getraind, (NATUREL ) en ben nooit verder gekomen als 44 arm en een lichaams gewicht van 100 kilo. 93 kilo droog ongeveer.
nou heb ik 7 jaar niks gedaan vanwege reuma, maar ben toch 1 jaar geleden weer een beetje aan het trainen.

nou groetjes.

----------


## ppolleke

Hey floris.. wat polleke bedoelde is/was dat jou verhaal nogal krachtig overkwam in verband met veel eiwitten en ik weet uit ervaring dat veel (jonge) mensen vooral denken dat zij deze eiwitten dan vooral uit shakes moeten gaan halen. Wij als ouderen(?) hebben idd. wel wat meer nodig.

Ikzelf probeer 'melk' zoveel mogelijk te vermijden ondanks dat ik dit goed verdraag, zeer lekker en praktisch/goedkoop vind (IGF-1 ook nog). Maar melk is niet zo gezond als men doet uitschijnen (belgische en nederlandse staat.. steunen deze verkoops-campagne). En het calcium wordt ''minder goed'' opgenomen uit melk dan men denken zou.

Omdat wij zowat rond hetzelfde gewicht schijnen te zijn weet ik maar al te goed dat je zeker als 'naturel' enorme massa's eten moet verzetten als je zeer actief bent.

Vriendelijke groeten van polleke. En 44 cm is een serieuze arm als die in shape is hoor.  :Smile:

----------

